# For your planning counter insurrection



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

Rom infowars, which I think is Alex jones, but still, how are they preparing to deal with an insurrection.

http://www.infowars.com/us-army-tactical-manuals-describe-how-to-control-domestic-insurrection/

Mmm, mmm, mmm.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

For those who are conerned about federal overeach I encourage you to join your state Nationa Guard.
The Command structure IS seperate and it isIMO not likely that local Guard units will stand idly by if the Feds do bad things on a large scale.

This way you get training and arms and network with a group of wellaramed and trained neihghbors...


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

BlueZ said:


> For those who are conerned about federal overeach I encourage you to join your state Nationa Guard.
> The Command structure IS seperate and it isIMO not likely that local Guard units will stand idly by if the Feds do bad things on a large scale.
> 
> This way you get training and arms and network with a group of wellaramed and trained neihghbors...


Great idea, think they'd take me at 60? Guess I could lie about my age


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> For those who are conerned about federal overeach I encourage you to join your state Nationa Guard.
> The Command structure IS seperate and it isIMO not likely that local Guard units will stand idly by if the Feds do bad things on a large scale.
> 
> This way you get training and arms and network with a group of wellaramed and trained neihghbors...


The federal government will know who they can trust. They'll bring in soldiers from foreign countries to do the things the American military wouldn't.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

What foreign country would you suspect Bills?.

I cant see my own country getting involved in anything like you suggest. And every aussie knows how much you yanks love your guns


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Blue helmets make good targets.


----------



## Busboy (Nov 24, 2010)

There will be no way for "them" to enact the plan discussed on in this paper. 

If you even look at their scenario, it is a relatively small town in the Carolina's, and they are looking at 10,000+ soldiers, and LOTS of military resources....and even with that, they rightfully concern themselves with the media coverage and reaction by the media and people. 

They mistakenly misjudge the reaction of their soldiers, though they do give a little lip service to it. 

Now multiply this over a country of 310 million, with 90+ million gun owners and over 300 million firearms. Not to mention the hundred of thousand military and LEOs who will not only not participate, but actively resist such a large scale operation (there was non-participation in the New Orleans confiscation program, and that was a scenario which was more easily justified in confiscation and took everyone by surprise.)

The notion that foreign troops will be brought in is also misguided. The US armed civilian population is larger than the top 20 militaries in the world, combined. Who in the world would want to send their troops to get mired in that mess?

China and Russia won't bother, they would use the internal strife and conflict, within the US, to allow them to expand their borders and power on lesser targets. You would see them flex their military power in directions where they can engage more decisively and violently, with the reward being their control. Why would they come here, spend valuable resources, with no meaningful gains for their countries? 

Further, if foreign troops are brought in, that would swing an even larger number of US military and LEOs to the side of the People, and away from the government.

Upon all of this, you have currently a President who hates the military, and who the military does not like, or trust. So the even if the upper brass of the military are of like mind with Obowma, they will have little support from below. On top of that, the upper brass much know that even if they are successful in squashing the People, they will be not be allowed to share power with the tyrant who sent them on that chore. Like all tyrants, once they gain power, they kill off those who helped them get there...the upper brass is not ignorant of history.

This whole story in the SWJ is a farce and a means to interject fear and distraction upon the masses.....and those "patriot" outlets which are propagating this information as if it is some sort of playbook or authority on the subject, are simply aiding in this propaganda effort, whether they are part of it or not.

The primary purpose of this paper, is really to further demonize the Tea Party, in an attempt to isolate that group of Americans, likely to try to diminish their influence over this coming election.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Ooooh boy 
Not only all he said but my duck assures me this can never 
Happen so I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Ooooh boy
> Not only all he said but my duck assures me this can never
> Happen so I'm not going to worry about it.


Trust yur duck partner, he's right!
Ain't gonna happen. Alex Jones is a peice a work ain't he.
This country ain't going down! Cuz there's lot's of ********, cowboys, and mountain men. All of which are expert shots.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

Who is trying to start this war? 

The military, both active, guard and reserve, train for civil unrest annually. The tanks on a train were probably going to Barstow National Training Center, because that is the main base for large scale armour training in the U.S.

After 23 years of military service, both active and guard, I realize some soldiers will do what they are told, but most will follow their conscience. That is true in LEO, the Moose club, the Elks, church, Boy Scouts, or any other organization you want to name.

The ONLY organization in this country that is totally, absolutely, lacking in morals and principles is the 436 people that make up the the Congress and the White House.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

A study of history will show that in times of crisis, good men will go along to get along. In this country many of the LEO and Military will go along if the alternative is abject poverty and starvation. And that is exactly what they would face in a crisis that would pit them against civilians. As it has always been, when currency and infrastructure have collapsed, the new tyrants buy the allegiance of the military and LE with the currency that can not be had otherwise, food, comfort, authority and power. There is nothing that prevents this from happening here.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

self deleted


----------



## Busboy (Nov 24, 2010)

horseman1946 said:


> Who is trying to start this war?
> 
> The military, both active, guard and reserve, train for civil unrest annually. The tanks on a train were probably going to Barstow National Training Center, because that is the main base for large scale armour training in the U.S.
> 
> ...


There is a very mistaken notion that the federal government is "all powerful" and so massive it can not be resisted.

Your point about the members of the military and LEO (and other community organizations...good point) are not "lock step" with the desires of the federal government.

In fact, there is a HUGE movement underway, from the state level to resist the federal government's edicts and encroachments upon our Freedoms and Liberties, and to better establish systems of protection for the People of their states, against any attempt to further reduce these Freedoms and Liberties.

I urge folks to look over the information on this site (I am not affiliated with it, it is simply my "happy place") http://tenthamendmentcenter.com/
Especially the Legislative Tracking section : http://tenthamendmentcenter.com/the-10th-amendment-movement/

More and more that People of this country are recognizing that the antics of those twits in D.C. are destroying this country, so they are working through their state governments to insulate themselves from those antics and to protect their Freedom.

This same state level focus on Freedom preservation, application of Constitutional Republicanism, will allow the people to be more organized in any resistance to federal government force or attempt at military tyranny.

Even in the referenced SWJ article, they touch upon the point that "local military" may not be willing to impress those they know into obedience to an out of control federal government, usurping Constitutional powers.

If you note from the links above, ALL 50 states have a beef with the federal government being out of control. There is a fair chance that a majority of the states will physically resist any use of force by the federal government to impose their arbitrary will and edicts upon the People of the various states.

Where will those who have a conscience which will not allow them to be oppressors go? To their local communities and states. Just for fun, consider that the states of Indiana and Ohio alone can muster an army bigger than all of the US military AND all of the county's LEOs, combined (even if we assume 100% participation by these groups).

There will be NO political will on the part of those in D.C. to engage in such a conflict...heck, look at the tremendous outcry when there is collateral damage in Iraq or Afghanistan....now imagine the outcry when Ft. Wayne or Cleveland have several hundred, to thousands of citizens killed by federal forces? Nah, not even the most detached and clueless in D.C. will support that.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> What foreign country would you suspect Bills?.
> 
> I cant see my own country getting involved in anything like you suggest. And every aussie knows how much you yanks love your guns


I suspect it will be done through the UN. They could bring in experienced Russian soldiers who fought in Chechnya and committed atrocities there. Or they could bring in soldiers from countries that hate Americans like Egypt and Pakistan.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Blue helmets make good targets.


That's all just whistling past the graveyard.

The government could kill 10 or 100 innocent people for every UN soldier that's killed. Or they could let the UN soldiers drag off as many women and children from that area as they want.

They could also make it a death sentence to own a gun. Not just for the adult male but for the whole family. They also could make it a death sentence for their neighbors because they didn't report the gun owner. Once they do that, the government will get people turning in their neighbors all over the country.

To keep it simple, a despotic government with no regard for human life can stamp out any insurrection. Insurrections are much more likely to fail if there isn't an outside country providing aid, weapons, food, training, and leadership.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Bills S please tell me your joking or wearing a tin foil hat. Please?

When private securities companies "helped" post Katrinia they committed crimes that could have been labelled war crimes if it had been a war zone. Americans all around. You want scum bags you can get plenty of American ones, in uniform or with that history. 

This country objects to foreigners even speaking non english languages in public, even if they are Americans. This country will never tolerate an foreign invasion force regardless of why. I mean people get twitchy over us hosting a couple dozen russians for counter terrorism training. An armed invasion force in this country? I'd expect half the military to mutiny and a third to desert. And that's before a lot of stripes of people rise up against them. Including people like you and me, and since we're on opposite sides of the spectrum I think that argument gets special points. If we're both against something it's probably going to be a very popular sentiment.


----------



## Busboy (Nov 24, 2010)

BillS said:


> I suspect it will be done through the UN. They could bring in experienced Russian soldiers who fought in Chechnya and committed atrocities there. Or they could bring in soldiers from countries that hate Americans like Egypt and Pakistan.


Bill, I urge you to look at the size of the militaries of the countries you think may send troops to help the US quell the American People. You will find they are very, very small.

There are more hunters in Wisconsin than most every country in the world has soldiers.

World army sizes: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_size_of_armed_forces

Over 600,000 Deer licenses sold in WI for 2010. http://dnr.wi.gov/news/BreakingNews_Lookup.asp?id=1924

That is one state, with more armed people than nearly any country in the world. Look at all 50 states (or even the lower 48), you have more armed people than the armies of the top 20 countries of the world, combined.

America can not be forced to become communist/socialist/fascist....she has to chose to become such. And the trends in this country are overwhelmingly toward Freedom, Liberty and back to our Foundational Principles and our Constitutional Republic.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

When the dollar falls they will not need armed forces to disarm or round up citizens. They will need troops to protect what they consider ‘vital to national security’ or some such phrase. That would be, of course, Washington and other scattered ‘bases’ or what folks call those bunkers that will hold politicians and others to insure ‘continuity of government’.

They already control the media, hear anything out of Anaheim lately or about Fukashima? How long was it before anything was mentioned about OWS by the MSM? 95% of the population will have no idea what the heck is going on even in the next town, kind of like it is today. What was the big news story last night and this morning? That lady who was editor of Cosmopolitan magazine, I must have heard her name half a dozen times.

Yes, many troops would not straight out attack citizens but they would do whatever is necessary to protect the PTB. That is their job and what they have been trained to do. I do not fault them for it. You have to remember not every person thinks or has morals like you do. There are people that think nothing of killing someone or letting hundreds or thousands of people die for their gain. There are people who wouldn’t give a second’s thought to giving you a loan they know you could never pay back so they can come take all you have. You have nothing now? So what, *I* have it because I am better than you and I deserve it because I was smarter too. Regardless of what your morality or feelings are there are some really bad people out there who do not care.

Back to killing US citizens for a second. The police do it already or haven’t you heard. Bust in the wrong home to make a bust or serve a warrant, shoot someone… Oops! They should not have ‘resisted’ and they would still be alive, too bad for them. What about the drones over yonder? There are people here in the US flying missions and dropping bombs on people without a second thought, it is just a job. They go home at night to their family and come back to do it again tomorrow. Who’s to say those drones will not be right here dropping bombs? Oooops, our mistake. We thought that was a map of one of the ‘Stans not Cleveland.

Alright, enough of that I have projects to get on with.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*For A*



Busboy said:


> There will be no way for "them" to enact the plan discussed on in this paper.
> 
> If you even look at their scenario, it is a relatively small town in the Carolina's, and they are looking at 10,000+ soldiers, and LOTS of military resources....and even with that, they rightfully concern themselves with the media coverage and reaction by the media and people.
> 
> ...


For A Busboy, you are pretty sharp !

I agree with you. :congrat:


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_guns_per_capita_by_country

Best way to look at it: If you pick a random group of 100 people in the US and start shooting at them, 88 will return fire.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Marcus said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_guns_per_capita_by_country
> 
> Best way to look at it: If you pick a random group of 100 people in the US and start shooting at them, 88 will return fire.


88% of the population does NOT own guns... many urbanites don't

Where I live, everyone has guns, but I can go 20 miles to a much more population-dense area and that 100% drops to about 5%-10%...

That being said, there are still a LOT of gun owners out there.

Sorry, I don't know how to reliably copy/paste links with this tablet.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> 88% of the population does NOT own guns... many urbanites don't
> 
> Where I live, everyone has guns, but I can go 20 miles to a much more population-dense area and that 100% drops to about 5%-10%...
> 
> ...


True.

I own 6, but if something drastic happened, I wouldn't hesitate to arm folks who needed help defending themselves.

Something around 45% of households own a gun. There are about 260 million guns in the US.

I remember seeing somewhere that ~25% of all gun sales world-wide are in the US.

Assuming a skewed distribution to the low end, you're probably looking at a minimum of 50-75 million armed citizens. Assuming 10% of those know what they're doing, you're looking at an army of snipers bigger than the Red Army in WW2.

There's roughly 14.5 million hunting licenses sold each year.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

One thing to think about is that if military or LEO's are in place to protect an area or building and a mob of armed citizens approach. They(the troops) at that point are really just protecting themselves. If they surrendered they know the mob would most likely kill them or worse. So yes they would fight to the best of their abilities to protect themselves (and thereby protect the area/building). Many would die on both sides even though maybe many of the troops/LEO's might agree with the mob. It would be an awful tragedy.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Marcus said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_guns_per_capita_by_country
> 
> Best way to look at it: If you pick a random group of 100 people in the US and start shooting at them, 88 will return fire.


Yeah believing that is just a form of insanity. Lots of people have guns, but how many are sitting in nightstands by the bed, and hanging on walls at home? And of course how many can effectively return fire? I mean a gun in the hands of someone with no clue how to use it beyond which direction to point it could get killed even faster in a combat situation...


----------

